# Tach zusammen



## hmpflgrr (9 Aug. 2016)

Hallo in die Runde. 

War mal vor Urzeiten schonmal Mitglied, allerdings Jahre her. Freu mich auf die community! 

Edit meint, dass Leecher schonmal ein netter Status ist....da fühlt man sich gleich willkommen!


----------



## Hehnii (9 Aug. 2016)

Na dann erneut *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!  :thumbup:


----------



## Apus72 (9 Aug. 2016)

Schöner Nickmane auch 

Willkommen zurück !


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

